# UCLA Studay Claims THC Helps Fight Cancer



## smileyface420 (May 25, 2006)

I posted this on another part of this site, but this information belongs in this part of the forum. I can't wait to see what the repubs have to say about this one.

I was just watching a news report where they discussed recent UCLA research that states THC helps to hinder the growth of cancer cells in the body. If we continue to demonize the plant, we will never truly know is potential. I hope that since this study came fom UCLA, the US government will really start to open the blinders on their thoughts of marijuana consumption.

We will be discussing this information on a future episode of Pot-Cast.com, I hope you all find it interesting once it is available for download.

 Follow this link & make the law catch up to technology
www.pot-cast.com


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

I've gotta see it to believe it....


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Just another reason it should be legal!!!hopefully one day it will be 
and we could all chill together!!! I will bring the weed


----------



## Zarnon (May 26, 2006)

That is not entirely correct dude...

But the medical facts of the study are amazing!

Despite thinking there would be a direct link between heavy marijuana smoking and cancer, what they found is that there was no diff between non-smokers and heavy smokers of cannibis. Nada!

What they don't get into is that they also compared rates of cancer between the two above groups and heavy cigarette smokers...

So whaddya think they found,  eh???  A surprise??

Increased risk in GOOD OLD LEGAL SMOKERS.

Considering Nicotine's pretty much the most toxic chemical you can put into your body daily and has extrensively documented health risks to your heart, lungs, brain (stroke risk), circulation,  cancer in every part of your body (women, do you know you have a 5 X increase in Uterine cancer just by being a smoker? Fun Fact!).   Cig smoke INCREASES the bad cholesterol while lowering the good cholesterol.  Imagine another drug that works that effectively to kill you!  

Now the whole thing about THC being suppressive to cancer? That is one purely speculative theory. 

Here is the link to Scientific American article:

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?chanID=sa003&articleID=0002491F-755F-1473-B55F83414B7F0000


----------



## KindMind (May 26, 2006)

I wouldnt doubt if it were true, there are probably many unknown benefits of herb....God put it here so it definitely was meant for some good...Shoot its already being used by many sick people.  I have a friend that died of pancreatic cancer in March and he smoked herb everyday for the last 3 months of his life and he swore up and down that herbs were the only thing that made him feel better...I hope your post is true...R.I.P. JT, luv ya kid!  One!


----------



## Zarnon (May 26, 2006)

Here's the part I like;

_But looking at residents of Los Angeles County, the scientists found that even those who smoked more than 20,000 joints in their life did not have an increased risk of lung cancer_. 

Yeah,  now......... where am I in that,  and do double-wide blunts count as one or two......?


----------

